# ¿Que características tiene un led U.V de 5 mm?



## edferran (May 17, 2012)

Hola buenos dias a tod@s.
Soy novato en este tema y por eso hago esta pregunta.
Quiero hacerme una insoladora a leds ultravioleta, que ya los he adquirido por eBay, el vendedor me pasó el datasheetl pero hay cosas que no tengo muy claras.
En el apartado de tensión de funcionamiento indica un rango que va desde 3,2 a 3,8VDC, pero  por lo que he estado leyendo por la web este tipo de led funciona a 3,4VDC ¿es correcto ese dato entonces?
Tambien he leido que este tipo de leds tienen una corriente de 20 mA, pero en cambio en el datasheelt indica 30 mA. ¿que dato es el correcto?

La PCB que quiero hacer va a constar de 70 leds U.V, los alimentaré a 12V, ya he conseguido el alimentador que me da 12VDC exactos (en los vertederos hay verdaderas joyas que la gente tira y estan sin estrenar), bueno pues eso el adaptador indica: Output: 12VDC 1,5A 18VA.

La idea es hacer grupos de 3 leds, y un led solo, es decir 23 grupos de tres leds (23*3: 69), y un led suelto que es el que hará de num 70.

No se de cuantos Ω tienen que ser las resistencias de cada grupo de tres leds ni tampoco la reisitencia del led que va solo, al igual que tampoco se de que potencia.
Tampoco se si hay que hacer agun cálculo por el tema de caida de tension, u otros factores.
Tambien he visto por la web que hay gente que coloca un condensador en paralelo en la entrada de tensión a la placa, ¿que utilidad tiene? ¿de que tipo tiene que ser?

Bueno compañeros, ya veis que ando un poco perdido en el tema, os agredeceria si alguno me puede responder a algunas de estas dudas que tengo.

Os dejo el esquema que he hecho con el Eagle, a ver si veis si está todo correcto o hay algún fallo. Por cierto otra cosa, en el esquema he selecionado polo positivo y polo negativo, pero..... ¿es asi como tengo que hacerlo o debo seleccionar polo positivo y masa?

Tambien os dejo el datasheelt que me pasó el vendedor por si le quereis hechar un ojo.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## sk8erpunkd (May 29, 2012)

para que son los in y outs de 12v? el circuito esta bien, y por lo que e trabajado en leds la resistencia de 22ohm anda perfecta para eso, pero no uses menos de 1/4 de watt por resistencia


----------



## aquileslor (May 29, 2012)

Los leds pueden variar en voltaje aunque sean del mismo lote. Esa variación está bien. Lo que si no sé si te servirán para insolar.
Si ponés tres en serie ponele como mínimo 50 ohms y si se pasa la corriente, 100. He encontrado de esos leds hasta con 2,7 V! Al único solo no lo uses, total en 70 no te hace nada. Pero su salida lumínica es poca. En el data sheet dice : menos de 5000 mc. Que generalmente es de 2000! Por eso digo que no sé si insolarán. Aca todo es prueba y error.


----------



## edferran (May 31, 2012)

Hola compañeros, gracias por las respuestas, el in y el out los puse para entrada de V y salida para un ventidalor, aunque no creo que hiciera falta pero bueno... asi queda un poco mas cursi

y lo de que no se save si serviran para insolar... pues el tio los vendia por eBay para esa utulidad, ahora ya los tengo soldados, me falta montar la placa en un escaner viejo que tengo y ya os diré los resultados.
Lo que si me he dado cuenta es que no todos estos leds desprenden la misma cantidad luminica, si los enciendo y los pongo de cara a la pared se pueden apreciar los circulos que crean dichos leds y la verdad es que unos y otros dan distinta potencia. He leido por ahi que hay gente que para igualar esta cantidad de luz y que la insolacion sea uniforme, se fabrica una especie de filtro que lo coloca encima de los leds, es decir, estre los leds y el cristal, se ve que lo hacen con carton pluma para el marco y con papel vegetal para el filtro. Saveis algo al respecto?

Un saludo.





aquileslor dijo:


> Los leds pueden variar en voltaje aunque sean del mismo lote. Esa variación está bien. Lo que si no sé si te servirán para insolar.
> Si ponés tres en serie ponele como mínimo 50 ohms y si se pasa la corriente, 100. He encontrado de esos leds hasta con 2,7 V! Al único solo no lo uses, total en 70 no te hace nada. Pero su salida lumínica es poca. En el data sheet dice : menos de 5000 mc. Que generalmente es de 2000! Por eso digo que no sé si insolarán. Aca todo es prueba y error.



Espero que me sirvan para insolar, si no vaya mal rollo la plac para soldar estos leds la insolé con 4 tubos fluorescentes luz dia de 18 W y me tardó 12 minutos y la verdad que me quedé asombrado del resultado, ha quedado fantastica, si decir que primero me cargué una placa que salió mal pero la segunda salió perfecta. El error estaba en que el fotolito no era lo suficientemente opaco en las zonas a proteger, lo hice con la impresora injeck de casa y parece ser que no da muy buenos resultados, y la solución fue coger un pendrive colocar el pdf dentro e irme a hacer una impresión en una teinda que hay aqui al lado de casa, la hiceron con toner y pedí dos copias asi las puse una encima de otra y la verdad es que entonces si que era totalmente opaco, y como bien dices todos es provar y error, pues eso hice, dejé la placa 45 minutos sumergida en el revelador y fantastico solo se comio las partes expuestas a la luz, las demás quedaron intactas, y despues el atacado fue cosa de 4/5 segundos.

Bueno ya hecharé unas fotos y le hechais un ojo.
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2012)

En el paquete de led ultravioletas, vienen mezclados y como son baratos no los clasifican por caracteristicas, y vienen de diferentes tensiones ya sea de 3.2 hasta 3.8V, tu tendrias que probar cada led a soldar por separado su eficiencia, ya sea con una tension fija o corriente fija, luego soldar.
 Pero no te preocupes generalmente solo es el 30% los que se separan de los demas.


----------



## edferran (May 31, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> En el paquete de led ultravioletas, vienen mezclados y como son baratos no los clasifican por caracteristicas, y vienen de diferentes tensiones ya sea de 3.2 hasta 3.8V, tu tendrias que probar cada led a soldar por separado su eficiencia, ya sea con una tension fija o corriente fija, luego soldar.
> Pero no te preocupes generalmente solo es el 30% los que se separan de los demas.



Bufff, ya estan soldados
bueno haré una prueba a ver que tal funciona y si no pues me tocará hacer o que has comentado
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (May 31, 2012)

Hola.

Con una resistencia de 22 ohmios hace que por el LED pase 81mA, que es mayor que 70mA (la máxima corriente).
Si excedes la máxima corriente el LED se malogra, es por eso que se debe hacer un circuito que solo permita que pasa la corriente típica (30mA en LED U.V.).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## spiritneverdies (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola!
yo tambien quiero hacer una insoladora con leds ultravioleta pero quisiera saber cuales son los leds que compraste tu, yo encontre estos en ebay http://www.ebay.es/itm/50-PCS-5mm-7000mcd-Ultra-Violet-UV-LED-LEDS-F-R-DIY-/370259609509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56353147a5 
pero estan otros de 3000mcd, Cuales deberia comprar??
Saludos y Gracias


----------

